
Show HN: StateOfVeganism – Get insights into the current state of Veganism - timgrossmann
https://github.com/timgrossmann/stateOfVeganism
======
michaelsacks
I'm not sure how [https://www.irishtimes.com/news/world/asia-
pacific/a-dream-c...](https://www.irishtimes.com/news/world/asia-
pacific/a-dream-crushed-on-a-mountain-road-the-cyclists-and-the-isis-
militants-1.3589618) is a positive piece on veganism....

Cool idea! Best of luck working on fine tuning it.

